# Shaving his tail?



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

someone that knows something will probably answer... but my min pin has a bad dock and it is only the tip that does not have hair. I hope it is just taking its time to grow it!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I love that, "Don't mind the green" hehehe.. They probably dont get that too often in, say, the Yorkie forum. :laugh:

Its a myth that shaving makes hair grow back thicker:

Shaving hair: Does shaved hair grow back thicker? - MayoClinic.com

I would say just hang in there and let it keep growing. :smile:


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

K thanks! ... Dang haha I want to shave his ears at least but then he'll look worse with Just a green poof on his tail instead of the ears too  
decisions, decisions


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I dont really like dyed dogs but I think the tale looks cute.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Have been trying to look closely at the pics.. I need new eyes!

I think if you clip the hair you're just going to end up with a nearly bald spot and the hair will be the same when it grows back. Could be wrong <VBG> .. hopefully someone else here has some ideas.

I suspect that he may have what is known as "stud tail". On the top of dogs (and wild dogs such as wolves) tails are some oil glands called the pre-caudal glands and some dogs, especially intact males, but occasionally others as well, the hair can grow sparsely in the region of those glands. The reason I was looking so hard at the photos is because I was having a tough time getting a perspective on how long his tail actually is. The oil glands are usually a few inches from the base, but not real far up, like in the middle. 

I looked online for some good photos of stud tail and wasn't turning any up. Wolves have the same oil glands and in wolves, there tends to be a darkspot on the tail (the hair is darker, it's not from the oil.. the hair itself is darker colored)so it's more obvious.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! His tail was docked pretty short. It's about an inch or two longer then my hand wrapped around it... if that makes sense?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't think his tail is going to get much fuller...by 15 mo, he should be heading that way and it doesn't look like he is. I think that if you want to try a German, you should do a scissored carrot tail. Instead of shaving it bald, you will shape it into, well, a carrot! And then you don't take the ears quite as short so it will balance. OR you could opt for the naked tail look and just shave his tail bald to kinda disguise the fact that he has a thin spot. 

FYI....your tail band is a little big. When you hold the tail down, your band line should come down to the bottom of their rectum, if that makes sense. On a standard, usually around 1-1.5", maybe 1-3/4" on the biggest ones. It will help disguise the fact that his tail has been docked a little too short.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! I'll make it shorter next time! Normally it still looks longer, but I got a little eager doing the pom and cut it too short anyway  but it's still great to know! Also, yes I considered the carrot-type. But because it's still cut short at the tip for that, i think it'll still be pretty noticeable.
Dang I was hoping it would grow in


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

On a sort of different topic, would it look stupid to just shave his ears then with like a 10, but leave the tail poof? I feel like it would be disproportionate. And I'm working on getting rid of the green :aetsch:
I'm just tired of his long ears atm


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley's tail band was to long too . I let it grow out and her tail looks so much better. I was wondering about shaving more on his back before you get to his tail... I don't know how to say this, so it makes sense, but sort of a half moon shape around the tail might make it look longer... I would not take the pom off. I think his tail is to thin.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! So I shaved off his ears and left the tail pom. Looks a bit silly since I shaved them with a 10, but now all the green in his ears are gone. Once it grows back a bit I think it'll look nice :act-up:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'll make it shorter next time! Normally it still looks longer, but I got a little eager doing the pom and cut it too short anyway  but it's still great to know! Also, yes I considered the carrot-type. But because it's still cut short at the tip for that, i think it'll still be pretty noticeable.
> Dang I was hoping it would grow in


 Well, it is cut shorter at the tip, BUT you tend to leave more coat along the front of the tail where his thin spot is (makes the dog appear shorter backed and all) and that's why I suggested it.

Technically you aren't supposed to shave ears and have a pom tail since it's not balanced BUT he's a pet, you aren't competing or anything and I think it's cute either way. Glad you figured it out!


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Dear Sawyersmomma;
Have you tried using some tea tree oil in the shampoo on his tail in case he has a weird fungus or some type of mite only on the tip of his tail? Does he bite at his tail at all?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> Dear Sawyersmomma;
> Have you tried using some tea tree oil in the shampoo on his tail in case he has a weird fungus or some type of mite only on the tip of his tail? Does he bite at his tail at all?


I haven't. But he's been to the vets before-not for this, but no one's mentioned anything about it?
He does bite his tail on occasion but it's due to allergies, he scratches his body and head too. Getting better though!
So I shaved his ears, looks pretty cute but still goofy. I think once his topknot finally grows (Once the allergies are dealt with, he won't scratch it so it has to stay short) Then I think it'll look pretty good still


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

My last spoo had a thin thin spot on his tail in that spot, but the hair was wiry and he was black, so it didn't show up. My guess on him was tail docking. The skin seemed a bit more shiny and less supple. He had a notably short dock, style was shorter 16 years ago and he was found running feral in a rural area, so we don't know details on that. I'm glad my new pup has enough tail to telegraph her feelings better!

I'm glad you figured out what you really wanted. It sounds cute.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been trying to find some pics of poodles with stud tail. Without seeing him in real life, I'm as confident as I can be from the pics that is what is going on. It has nothing to do with being a "stud"... I don't even know why that name was chosen. I've seen bitches with it. It's caused by the precaudal oil and scent glands in the skin right there and in dogs who have it, I've never really seen the hair thicken up a whole lot. Some dogs have more active precaudal glands than others. When you think of dogs sniffing each others rears, they also sometimes sniff tails.. this is what they are sniffing. When dogs roll and rub their tails on the ground, they are not just rolling, they are scent marking.

I have a video I put up on youtube a couple of years ago, was playing with my video camera and it's not very good.. it's of Gilley. If you look towards the end of his tail, you can see where the red is a bit darker.. that color change (darker area) is over his precaudal glands. If you care to watch the video, at about 2 minutes in to it, you will see Gilley roll.. and roll.. and roll. Kinda hard to see his tail, but he is grinding it into the snow as he rolls.

The REST of the story about that video is.. I wanted to try out my new camera, had only taken a couple other videos with it previously AND.. that despite what it looks like in the video Gilley was not rolling in the snow. It was rut season for the deer, Gilley.. Mr Proud-of-himself.. doncha like my cologne? Was rolling in urine from a white tailed buck deer, not the first time either. he had done it the evening before as well.. and in a couple of spots you can see in the video where his ear and side of his head look funny colored or greasy... just his cologne. We do it every year during the rut. Gilley LOVES that smell. I just keep hoping that none of the white tailed does catch a whiff of him!






Darla


----------

